# SX3 Turned green?



## daly (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey every one, i just picked up my brand new sx3 black synthetic 3 1/2 12ga and absolutely love it, ive already pounded 250 rounds through with it on the first day no flaws,,,,,

Except the fact that my stocks have decided to turn GREEN in the sunlight, the next day    but only were i put my hands on it for shooting. I really have no explanation for this weird phenomenon, other then the gun just decided to do it?!?

has any one encountered this problem be for or iam just a random case of a warranty Claim :roll:


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Mine has not done that yet and I have a 50 or so days in the feild with it. I would contact winchester on that. Maybe the duratouch coating is wearing off I have heard of others that have had that start to peel but I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## Bullock Outdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I got one a couple months ago but it is the Duck Blind Camo. That is very strange, I have never seen a synthetic stock do that!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

That looks just like that green coating they sold a lot of SX2's with!! something seems fishy, maybe they used the wrong duratouch coating at first and tried to change it.


----------

